

How I Work by Paul Krugman - delano
http://www.princeton.edu/~pkrugman/howiwork.html

======
delano
Particularly interesting are his Rules For Research:

 _1\. Listen to the Gentiles_

 _2\. Question the question_

 _3\. Dare to be silly_

 _4\. Simplify, simplify_

